# Some pictures from today...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Just to share with you...

Regards

Jorge


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

is that croc/gator albino? or something on him?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

some_kid said:


> is that croc/gator albino? or something on him?


 no

Just a regular Alligator Mississipiensis...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jesus christ jorge!!! I take it you deal with reptiles for a living? What is your job title? I want it-


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Jesus christ jorge!!! I take it you deal with reptiles for a living? What is your job title? I want it-


 lol

I am a Chemical Engineer this is only a partime...a pasion


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love the pic of you sneaking up on that croc. Funny as hell!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cool pics

the snake would sqeeze the croc eh?


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy sh*t man. I want to see more pictures from you. Youre the man.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Holy sh*t man. I want to see more pictures from you. Youre the man.


Hi!

I've posted lots of them...but all the posts were erased when the changes to the site were done.
Maybe I will re-post some nice ones

Regards to you all

Jorge


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken you said you do this as volunteer work, right Jorge? Or do you receive any payment for your services?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> If I'm not mistaken you said you do this as volunteer work, right Jorge? Or do you receive any payment for your services?


Yes Sir, 100% free!

I get offered money to do it...but I do not accept it...I do it for the animals...and to learn more and more...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy Crap -those reptiles are awesome!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AWESOME makes my ball python look like an earth worm!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

that guy looks like hes gonna shed soon what ya feeding him?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

JorgeRemigio said:


> If I'm not mistaken you said you do this as volunteer work, right Jorge? Or do you receive any payment for your services?


Yes Sir, 100% free!

I get offered money to do it...but I do not accept it...I do it for the animals...and to learn more and more...
[/quote]

I dont blame you man. If there was someplace close I could go work with animals like that I would be there in a second.

Always love your posts man. Awsome pictures.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice man

Awesome pics as always,


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Very nice man
> 
> Awesome pics as always,


Thanks


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm guessing thats an afrock?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> i'm guessing thats an afrock?


nope I would not be so relaxed...around a Python Sebae

This one is a Python Molurus Bivitatus (Burmese)

Regards


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

JorgeRemigio said:


> i'm guessing thats an afrock?


nope I would not be so relaxed...around a Python Sebae

This one is a Python Molurus Bivitatus (Burmese)

Regards
[/quote]

dangg it, it's so hard to tell the difference.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> i'm guessing thats an afrock?


nope I would not be so relaxed...around a Python Sebae

This one is a Python Molurus Bivitatus (Burmese)

Regards
[/quote]

dangg it, it's so hard to tell the difference.
[/quote]

yes, for me sometimes is also hard to tell....if i am not close to the snake...and if the snake had a bad shed...like this one did...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

some pics you got there. thanks for sharing


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------

